# Feederrute biegt sich so stark durch!



## Reiti no.1 (17. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, ich habe mir eine DAM SUper natural Feeder 3.90m Wg:150 gekauft. Doch wenn ich 80g Körbe benutze biegt sich die schon echt krass durch. Habe letztens sogar einen dummen Spruch bekommen. Ja hey deine rute biegt sich ja jetzt schon durch ohne Fisch was machst da wenn einer beißt.
Hat von euch wer diese Rute ? Ich meine die Spitze muss sich doch voll durchbiegen oder


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Feederrute biegt sich so stark durch!*

Biegt sich die wechselbare Spitze oder die restliche Rute stark durch?


----------



## Reiti no.1 (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Feederrute biegt sich so stark durch!*

Bei dieser Feederrute sind die Wechselspitzen extrem lang, es biegt sich nur die Spitze durch. Der Rst ist recht steif. Ich habe vor 100g Körbe zu werfen mit Futter, wird die rute schon verkraften oder


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Feederrute biegt sich so stark durch!*



Reiti no.1 schrieb:


> Bei dieser Feederrute sind die Wechselspitzen extrem lang, *es biegt sich nur die Spitze durch*. Der Rst ist recht steif. Ich habe vor 100g Körbe zu werfen mit Futter, wird die rute schon verkraften oder




Sicher.#6

Mach dir keine Gedanken und lass die Ahnungslosen sich wundern.:m


----------



## Knispel (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Feederrute biegt sich so stark durch!*

Bei Feederruten biegen dich die Spitzen immer gewaltig durch, da diese nichts mit dem Wurfgewicht der Rute zutun haben, sondern nur zur Bissanzeige dienen. Bei vielen Ruten wird auch speziell die Sensibilität dieser Spitzen angegeben und mit der engl- Maßeinheit Unzen ( oz ) benannt.
Mach dir wegen der Spitze keine also keine Gedanken, dass muß so sein ....


----------



## de la kruse (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Feederrute biegt sich so stark durch!*

nabend , ich fische die team daiwa Hf 2 in 390 und 150 wg. Bei mir biegt sich auch nur die spitze aber auch nur die in 1 unzen . Die in 4 unzen biegt sich kaum . Ich würde mal ne schwerere spitze vorschlagen , damit kannst du auch 80 gram körbe plus futter werfen . MfG


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Feederrute biegt sich so stark durch!*

Kann er auch mit der leichten Spitze.:m


----------



## arno (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Feederrute biegt sich so stark durch!*

Moin. 
Ich gehe sogar mit meinen Feederruten an der Ostsee in der Brandung auf Dorsch.
Lass Dich nicht von den Spitzten beunruhigen, das hat absolut nichts zu sagen.


----------



## Andal (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Feederrute biegt sich so stark durch!*

Für fließende Gewässer gilt:

Pro 30 gr. benötigtem Korbgewicht sollte die Testkurv der Spitze 1 Unze sein.

Bei einem 80 gr. Korb (ohne Futter!) liegst du am Fluss mit einer 3 oz. Spitze goldrichtig.


----------



## Knispel (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Feederrute biegt sich so stark durch!*



Andal schrieb:


> Für fließende Gewässer gilt:
> 
> Pro 30 gr. benötigtem Korbgewicht sollte die Testkurv der Spitze 1 Unze sein.
> 
> Bei einem 80 gr. Korb (ohne Futter!) liegst du am Fluss mit einer 3 oz. Spitze goldrichtig.


 
danke Andreas, das wuste ich auch nicht, man lernt nie aus  #h


----------



## WhizzArd (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Feederrute biegt sich so stark durch!*



Andal schrieb:


> Für fließende Gewässer gilt:
> 
> Pro 30 gr. benötigtem Korbgewicht sollte die Testkurv der Spitze 1 Unze sein.
> 
> Bei einem 80 gr. Korb (ohne Futter!) liegst du am Fluss mit einer 3 oz. Spitze goldrichtig.



'Tschuldigung Andreas, aber das stimmt so nicht. Man kann auch mit einer Glasfaserspitze von nur einer Unze 180 Gramm Körbe werfen, solange die Rute für diese Gewichte ausgelegt ist. Die Testkurve der Spitze an sich hat rein garnichts mit dem Wurfgewicht zu tun.

Allerdings werden zu leichte Spitzen bei hohem Strömungsdruck in die Knie gezwungen. DANN macht es Sinn, die Unzenzahl zu erhöhen. Nicht wegen dem nötigen Wurfgewicht, sondern um eine optimale Bissanzeige zu gewährleisten. 

Petrigrüsse!


----------



## Andal (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Feederrute biegt sich so stark durch!*

Schrieb ich vom werfen? Nein!

Ich schrieb vom fischen in fließenden Gewässern und das zieht eben die Strömung am Seil. Und wo man 80 gr. benötigt, dass die Montage liegenbleibt, da zieht es eben auch so, dass eine 3 oz. Spitze die ideale Indikation ergibt.

In stehenden Gewässern kann man selbstverständlich solche Körbe auch mit viel feineren Spitzen werfen und fischen, wenn es denn die Windverhältnisse und die Drift zulassen. Dort lässt es sich aber nicht so einfach per Faustregel ermitteln.


----------



## WhizzArd (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Feederrute biegt sich so stark durch!*

Stimmt, es sind ja auch alle 3oz Spitzen gleich lang, sind aus dem gleichen Material, es wird immer auf dieselbe Distanz gefischt und die Strömungsverhältnisse sind überall dieselben... #c

Ich will damit sagen, dass Verallgemeinerungen und Faustregeln nie 100%ig zutreffen und immer auf die jeweilige Situation umgemünzt werden müssen.

Nix für ungut.

Petrigrüsse!


----------



## twint (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Feederrute biegt sich so stark durch!*

Hi.

Also bei uns in dem Weserabschnitt sind 80g und 3 oz. viel zu wenig da die Spitze schon komplett durchgebogen ist.

Meistens nutze ich dann 4 oder sogar 5 oz auf einer Distanz von etwa 40m.

In den Bereichen wo die Barben häufiger anzutrefen sind ist die 6 oz. Spitze die einzige möglichkeit auch noch kleine Barbenzupfer zu erkennen. Zu feine Spitzen haben meistens dafür gesorgt dass beim Einholen plötzlich eine Minibarbe am haken hing ohne ein Bissanzeichen oder das der Haken komplett leer war.

Alles wohlgemerkt mit geflochtenen Schnüren ohne Schlagschnur, also 100% Bissanzeige ohne puffer.

Dieses durchhängen der Spitze und der rest des Blanks bleibt steif ist für mich oft ein Zeichen einer mangelnden Führsorge des Herstellers.Oft ist das nur bei günstigen Ruten < 100€ zu beobachten und für mich persönlich ein Qualitätsmerkmal. Grund dafür sind oft viel zu kurze Spitzen mit zu geringem Enddurchmesser ; von der Stange ist es halt günstiger.  Allerdings gilt das nur für Feederruten bis 180g Wurfgewicht. Darüber halte ich es für nahezu unmöglich noch eine schöne parabolische Aktion hinzubekommen. Schlimmstes Erlebnis für mich war damals mein Spro Passion Picker die trotz des geringen Wurfgewichtes diese abgehackte Aktion hatte. Eigentlich schade aber da hat man dann doch den Preisunterschied zu anderen schmerzhaft sehen und fühlen können.

Gruß Twint


----------



## Andal (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Feederrute biegt sich so stark durch!*

Diese grausamen Biegekurven sind für mich der Hauptgrund, warum ich so sehr auf Quiverruten mit eingespleißten Spitzen stehe und die auch nur 2-teilig. Da hast du dann wirklich eine Biegekurve und keine plötzlichen Ecken.

Wenn man aber dann den Bereich 0.75 bis 2.75 lbs sauber abdecken will, mithin bei mir fünf Ruten, dann geht das grausig ins Geld. Aber man gönnt sich ja sonst nix.

Man kriegt das gleiche Spektrum natürlich auch mit drei 3-teiligen Feederruten abgedeckt, aber dann wirds auch nicht wesentlich günstiger. Wobei man selbst bei absoluten Highendruten feststellen wird, das kaum jemals alle Wechselspitzen wirklich harmonisch zum Blank passen.

Aber was solls. Wir wissen ja alle, dass ein leidenschaftliches Hobby noch nie eine "Sparkasse" war und ist!


----------

